# My tiny paph collection



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a tiny paph collection of 4 plants. They are listed below in order of favorites.

Paph. sanderianum from Leo Schordje
Paph. delenatii from Randy Tajima at Mid-Pacific Orchids
Paph. gratrixianum from Leo Schordje
Paph. Magical Venus from Christy Musgrave at the Plant House


----------



## Rick (Oct 6, 2012)

That's how it starts.

100 by the end of the year:wink:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2012)

yep!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2012)

NYEric said:


> yep!



Hmmmm, one of my ex's is from Nebraska! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2012)

Rick said:


> That's how it starts.
> 
> 100 by the end of the year:wink:



And we are great enablers!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 7, 2012)

I think he'll need to annex the parent's credit card first (or wrap them around his little finger)


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 7, 2012)

I'll be lucky if I'm allowed get 2 possibly 3 paphs at the local orchid show in March. I'm counting down the days... They just about fainted at the price of the sanderianum!  I may have to give away some mini noid phals.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2012)

Wait a few years until the sandi price comes down.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 8, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Wait a few years until the sandi price comes down.


They were nice enough to let me get a nice big one, after they calmed down...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2012)

So many other plants you could have bought with that money...ity:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 8, 2012)

I know but P. sanderianum is my favorite orchid and I've been wanting one for a long time. I could have got quite a few nice paphs though.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I know but P. sanderianum is my favorite orchid and I've been wanting one for a long time. I could have got quite a few nice paphs though.


THis is known as "justification". It is one of the steps of addiction!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 17, 2012)

How I got interested in orchids... I went to the botanical gardens in Omaha in March 2011 and saw a neat looking waxy yellow paph. I saw it and instantly fell in love. I saw other orchids but none caught my eye like that paph. That evening I bought a spotted purple and white noid phal. I chose it because it was different and unique. Then I bought many more noid phals and people started giving them to me. In November 2011 I bought my first paph from Randy Tajima at Mid-Pacific Orchids, it was a P. delenatii. This is the first named orchid I bought. None of my phals had rebloomed yet. My first orchid that I rebloomed myself was the P. delenatii in March 2012. I technically didn't bloom it because I knocked both the buds off just barely before the first one opened. I've learned tons about orchids in the 1 year and 7 months I've grown them. I've only lost one little noid cattleya but there is a division from it still living. A relative I hadn't seen in a long time asked me when I started with orchids and I told him when and he said that it sounded like I'd had tons of experience. I know a lot but it seems like I know comparatively nothing compared to you guys on Slippertalk. Well that's my history with orchids.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2012)

well. it's a decent start.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 18, 2012)

What's everyone else's history with orchids?


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 19, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> What's everyone else's history with orchids?



Just go through the Greetings&Salutations threads! There you will find quite some stories (f.ex. my story => http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5793 )

Jean


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's the other orchids that I have 6 mini noid phals (1 in bloom, 1 in bud), 1 large noid phal (in high spike), 2 Pot. Memoria Irene Feil 'Ruby Red', 1 Masdevallia Aquarius. 

Here's a list of orchids that I hope to get in the next 4 months. Paph. Gina Short (for a relative), Onc. Sharry Baby, Paph. micranthum, Paph. armeniacum, Paph. liemianum. I'm wanting to get one of the paphs as a flask or compot. Hopefully I can buy all locally and at the show on March 2 & 3, 2013. I hate paying shipping on small orders.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> ... I hate paying shipping on small orders.



Then do a big order! oke:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 2, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Then do a big order! oke:



I love the way you think!


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 2, 2012)

When I moved to Minnesota from Philly, PA I had 3 orchids. It's been a year and 1/2 and I'm up to 70 orchids. I've had to start taking over to dinner table. You'll be amazed how fast your collection can grow. Join your local orchid socitey. Member sales are a great way to grow your collection and have fun helping in local shows. This also gives you dibs at the sales table(s) before the show opens to the public.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 2, 2012)

wjs2nd said:


> .... and have fun helping in local shows. This also gives you dibs at the sales table(s) before the show opens to the public.



this is why a good number of our club members sign up to help the vendors bring their plants into the show venue from their truck.. they can look inside the boxes and see what's available even before they get inside the building :wink:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 2, 2012)

I would absolutely LOVE to join the Greater Omaha Orchid Society but my parents are restrictive and it's a very long drive to Omaha and I hardly know the streets. It would be fund (and rewarding  ) to help set up for the show every year.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 2, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> ... my parents are restrictive...


This is also why the 2 good nurseries in Omaha still have paphs!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 4, 2012)

I just read this thread, I didn't realize you were this new to the hobby and this young. I am so glad to see someone get hooked that actually is young enough to line breed sanderianum and rothschildianum. Most of use are too old to live long enough to see the results of more than a couple generations. You could see 5 or 6 generations of line breeding. Totally cool. 

I am also glad you saw the value in starting with a mature plant or two. Many new to Paphs load up on seedlings, get disappointed when 5 years later they still haven't bloomed more than a couple, then drop out of the hobby. That sanderianum should reward you sooner than most seedlings, and it will be strong enough at that time that you could possibly try your hand at hybridizing. You have a great start to a life long hobby. (I've started when I was in high school, back in 1971, still have a Calanthe and a Encyclia tampensis from that time).


----------

